# Our Haunt logos



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Below are three pics of where we are going with our ship haunt,
Special thanx to John at Infoamtek for his Rendering. He created the pic with the ghostly Pirate ship image.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice, are you planning on using all three logos or pick just one.

I like the one in the middle, but it needs more of the words from the other two... 
like Body Bag Entertainment Presents, Detroits Bablo Boat, etc.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the middle one thats cool...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I don't know if I could pick a favorite - I like them all.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, They all look great!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Obviously money spent well!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks awsome-- i like the last one but it needs red water and the ghost ship in green


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Slaughter on the Water! Brilliant! The slogan alone will pique people's interest.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Nice! I like the middle one best, but they're all great!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

What's a Boblo Boat?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I have to go with the top pic and the bottom ones words.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great, now I'll never go near the water at night again.

Seriously, they do look really neat.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

As a native Detroiter....Boblo was an Island amsuement park back in the 70's. my family would go and ride that boat every year and I have some great memories of that boat! I am so happy to see that one of my passions (haunting, Halloween) will be bringing the fun back to that boat! Thanks to Bodybag Entertainment for their "out of the box" thinking to create a haunt with those memories! I CANT WAIT FOR IT TO OPEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like the last one


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The top one floats my boat, I mean gets my vote.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

There's something about the middle one that's just cool. Kinda classic halloween haunting meets scooby doo cartoon with an upgrade.


----------



## Freakboro (Aug 1, 2008)

Ya, I like the last one with the first one's red water. That would be my favorite.


----------

